# *NSFW* Critique desired: Katerina - different style



## DanHostettler

Different style of a nude shooting. Have a great day, Dan








#1 - Katerina

​


----------



## Hybrid Designz

Love it!


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

Cool frame, I like it but would be curious to see it slightly underexposed as opposed to blown out.  What did you use for key?


----------



## UUilliam

May I ask the purpose of this shoot (as it is in professional area I am guessing this was a paid gig for a reason wither it be she wanted it for personal portrait or it was to (the only thing I can pick up on) is the bottle

In the case it is the latter, the boob flash really doesn't help, It is far too distracting and it is too contrasty imo, possibly just tone it down a tad


----------



## Cooler_King

I love it.  Not sure what narrative you were going for but this says to me..

Get out of my way, I have a party to get to


----------



## wtdeane

I can't help but looking at the blown out parts.  They just ruin the shot for me.  Your lighting is too extreme and harsh.

Sorry.


----------



## Goontz

To me, it seems really busy and then all of a sudden there's a breast in the middle of it. It almost seems, to me, like the nudity is out of place for this image or she's flashing the camera (maybe her left hand positioning). I would almost rather see it with maybe some revealing clothes, but not exposed. I also agree that the lighting is a tad bit too harsh for my taste. 

Just my nitpicks, still a very nice shot overall.


----------



## DScience

"Hey....wanna drink? Or a boob?"


----------



## rallysman

"Think I can fill this bottle?"

The boob seems........random.
(never thought I'd see a random boob as a bad thing)


----------



## bburzycki

Always liked higher key work... just more interesting to the eye and it pisses off other photographers becase it does not follow the rules - just look at my portfolios - I hate rules...

Nice work - there is some kind of strange shadow on her breast thou....lower right side.. not sure if that was a postprocessing issue or not..


----------



## keith foster

Great stuff, Dan!
I am really enjoying the work you have been posting for us.  
I love the fact that you shoot in ways I would not have thought to try.  Always sexy and great use of light.


----------



## craig

I am really enjoying work. We have very different styles and you are an inspiration to me.

Love & Bass


----------



## Brian L

Very nice. Like it a lot!


----------



## Munky

*Great Composition and PP!
*


----------

